# Another Day @ Garden State Tortoise (pic heavy)



## HermanniChris

Summer is in full swing and I was able to take a little time to snap some photos of a few turtles/tortoises. Enjoy.

European Pond turtles catching some rays (the only two that didn't run for the hills):










Wood turtles and Blanding's turtles aggressively showing their personalities:









This Eastern Box finally decided to come out and get some sun:





Some of the Diamondbacks adoring this weather:









Some of the ponds:













*MORE IN NEXT POST

Of course, the tortoises:

Western Hermann's going out to graze:





A Dalmatian fresh out of her night house:





Dalmatians patiently waiting for weekly mazuri:





Eastern Hermann's:









Marginateds eating and prowling around after being hosed down:









Some of the tortoise pens:


----------



## tortle

Awesome! They have such rich habitats, I love it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Nice pics and animals. Are you able to keep the European pond turtles outside during winter? That dark water in the ponds reminds me of the pine barrens.


----------



## wellington

OMG, just BEAUTIFUL. My fave is the turtles basking on the logs. One of my favorite things to see when I am up in Michigan on the river. If I could ever get the hubby to let me have the whole yard, it would look like a smaller version of yours.


----------



## HermanniChris

Thank you. Yes the European ponds do well here in the winter. I'm pretty close to the Pine Barrens, only about a half hour from where they start.


----------



## terryo

No wonder all your animals are so beautiful and healthy. Your enclosures are perfect. I am loving my little high color Eastern I got from you.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

I love this thread!


----------



## yagyujubei

I am extremely impressed. Your ponds are as nice as I have seen. Love the logs. Fantastic.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

Great pictures!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty

The animals and enclosures are awesome. It's like turtle and tortoise paradise! It would be so cool to be able to visit a place like yours. Some one should open a turtle and tortoise zoo!


----------



## kanalomele

Gorgeous all the way around. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ErinB

Fantastic photos! Their habitats are amazing, I love it.


----------



## HermanniChris

Thank you all!


----------



## badkitty

Wow great pictures!


----------



## cfwinged1

Very nice pics and beautiful children !


----------



## ascott

speeeeeechlesssss here


----------



## Tom

Your place is fantastic. Thanks for sharing. All sorts of ideas there. Very inspirational.


----------



## lynnedit

Fabulous, enjoyed every pic.


----------



## acrantophis

Wow! Those enclosures are amazing. What beautiful healthy animals! I love the spotted turtle pond.


----------



## Vishnu2

Can I come live there? I won't take up much room, I am pretty quiet and I could share the little house with the tortoises.


----------



## expo tort

Beautiful animals. Absolutely incredible. And lol


----------

